# Partying hard in the Alps!!!



## Domski (Feb 21, 2009)

Is anyone making the most of the snow in Europe this year???

I've got 7 days before I head over to Mayrhofen in Austria for the first time and thoroughly looking forward to it.

According to the forecasts it's looking like there's going to be some serious powder this year and truly cannot wait! Lass I'm going with has made me promise I won't ski and stick to the board so she can keep up and that's totally fair if not a little unmad!!!

Bring it on anyway... 

Domski!!!!


----------



## Smitty (Feb 21, 2009)

You useless bastard!

I'll be in Seattle and won't get to take our annual trip to the fresh stuff in Crested Butte, Colorado (although I did get in one ice climbing trip), and the wife didn't get her passport in time to head to Whistler/Blackcomb.  (AAARHGH!)

As for not skiing Dom, what're you doing hooking up with a knuckle-dragger anyway?  Oh, I get it...It's all about the positioning... <EG>

Telemark's the way to go.


----------



## Domski (Feb 21, 2009)

> As for not skiing Dom, what're you doing hooking up with a knuckle-dragger anyway? Oh, I get it...It's all about the positioning... <EG>
> 
> Telemark's the way to go. :wink:


 
I was a full on nutter in the past but the guys who I used to shred the mountains with (Tignes, Chamonix, Vak d'Isere, Les Arcs, Megeve and Les Plans) have all got married and it's not my fault then new folk all like to slide down on one plank!!!!

I've spent today purchasing a funky new NF jacket after the magnet fell off my last one. Goddam let's hope they'll see me coming anyway!!!

The forecasr for Mayrhofen is powder, powder, powder, powder, powder, powder, powder for the next week!!!!

Here's hoping the blue skies come out as well!!!

Oh Yeah!!!!<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Domski (Feb 21, 2009)

As for telemarking some of the guys I used to race with were into that and it is totally beyond my skill level!!!


----------



## DiscoPistol (Feb 23, 2009)

I was in Morzine at the end of Jan and we had white outs 3 of the 7 days and the others were pretty poor as well. 

Sadly because of the standard we are (rubbish) the weather had more effect than  on 'Super Users'

Hope you have a great time though!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 23, 2009)

Oy! There's nothing wrong with boarding!!!


----------



## Domski (Feb 23, 2009)

Jon von der Heyden said:


> Oy! There's nothing wrong with boarding!!!


 
I agree but I do have far more fun on a pair of skis. Last year we had a skier with us and I did half and half, the first time I've not boarded 100% for four years and it was so good to get back on them.

I'm still wondering whether Smitty meant to call me a "useless bastard!" or whether he really meant utter.

Dom


----------



## Richard Schollar (Feb 23, 2009)

I must admit I was wondering where the 'useless' came from - it was about the one phrase I could actually understand in the entire thread (have never skiied and no particular desire to do so, being old and boring)!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Feb 23, 2009)

Rich, you on ski's would be a danger to everyone on the slope (esp. those at the bottom)...

Now, you better go get some Golf lessons.  Ed is aching for a game now that the weather is improving.


----------



## Domski (Feb 23, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> I must admit I was wondering where the 'useless' came from - it was about the one phrase I could actually understand in the entire thread (have never skiied and no particular desire to do so, being old and boring)!


 
He wouldn't be the first person to call me it and I'm sure he won't be the last! 

You should give it a go. One of my friends didn't start until he was 35 and has just come back from taking his kids for the first time.


----------



## Long Nose (Feb 23, 2009)

Have fun Dom.

I like the Austrians, very friendly.  I hope you have good weather.  I'm not a fan of skiing above the tree-line, especially with whiteout and windy conditions, at least at Kitsbuhel.


----------



## Spiritinthesky (Feb 26, 2009)

We've had so much snow in England this winter.


----------



## Domski (Feb 26, 2009)

True but it's all gone now and I'm off to find it elsewhere!!!

Tickets, passport, lift pass, insurance all sorted. Just need to pop my snowboard and boots in their bag and chuck some clothes in my rucksack and we're good to go.

Still got one pesky day left to work but seriously starting to wind down now.

Cannot wait!!!

Dom


----------



## arkusM (Feb 26, 2009)

I would really like to try the Alps in my life... Though I cannot complain as I have some of the best mountain terrain in my backyard! The Canadian Rockies… <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o></o>
<o>Though I have boarded in Gudauri, Georgia!</o>
<o>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gudauri</o>
<o>It was the one time that I actually went up in a white out. I took us what seemed like forever to get down from the first lift. </o>
<o>We found ourselves wdaing through 3-4ft of powder after we sunk into on a slight leveling of the hill that we did not see. Apperantly there was a bit of a cliff ahead of us that we missed (or so I was told)... We only took the one run that day!</o>


----------



## Domski (Feb 27, 2009)

Bye....

Will let you know how wicked it's been in a week or so!!!


----------



## Long Nose (Mar 27, 2009)

So was it wicked?


----------

